# Top 10 Tracks to Test Your Sound System



## Steve Crowley

Steely Dan's Gaucho has been my go to album, disc as well as Fagan's Nightfly. 
Classical is a lot tougher, Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition has some dramatic volume and chords that can challenge a system.
Enya's The Celts is another album that I like to use for a wide sound stage that envelopes the listener.
For extreme dynamics the Telarc sampler is a great disc. It has a wide range of music that has something for everyone.


----------



## Sean Spamilton

Nice Mark,

Air is always on high rotation round my parts - and props to the retro throwback from Tones on Tales as well. I'm surprised you've nothing from Portishead's Dummy on here though - but I guess there's really just so many to choose from. 

Here's mine: Spotify playlist link: My Top 10 HT tracks


Numb; Portishead: 



Spotify Link: https://play.spotify.com/album/3539EbNgIdEDGBKkUf4wno

All is Full of Love; Bjork: 



Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/3rrtbnOBDzKQfyYKTezEFe

Paradise Circus (Gui Borottao Remix): 



Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/6rU0dLXyWbXqti69nrQP4H

Winter (Warpaint remix); Daughter: 



Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/6fhEgxFstF64a8Ud2eOYXB

Shipwreck (feat. Thom York); Modeselektor: 



Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/4OYatWON6a77QRGwGYZiGJ

Jasmine; Jai Paul: 



Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/59tpgfXjTc3QR7mWJj8Wln

Sex Born Poison; Air: 



 (wait for it!)
Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/2NVHxR89RDACrAPpckPfkN

Make it Bun Dem; Skrillex & Damian Marley: 



Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/0mlf3yOGzVnIVxjybDQL3h

Odessa; Caribou: 



https://play.spotify.com/track/5K6TfvT7sKAuEatUpHVvPQ

Plague; Crystal Castles: 



Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/2je5UUEWiLRBk4BZRXz9Ug

The Chauffeur; Warpaint: https://play.spotify.com/track/6QUfedTHo8BZjoEWBgyYnW (No youtube link but if you've Spotify check it out - CRAZY bass after the Madonna-esque intro)


----------



## deewan

I am happy to see I already owned 4 of these discs. 

The #8 suggestion Air: "Run" from Talkie Walkie, I would change the track to "Alone in Kyoto". I feel that track as a little more to offer. I've often listened to the track and even though I know only my two main speakers are engaged, I am forced to look over at my amps and make sure the surround amps are off because I swear I hear the right side speakers playing. There have even been times I have gotten up and walked to the center channel or one of the surround speaker to find out first hand the speaker isn't playing. The music is different, but entertaining and the entire album is great demo material.

For anyone who likes the Daft Punk "Disc Wars" suggestion, also try "Imagine the Fire" by Hans Zimmer from the Dark Knight Rises soundtrack. Fairly similar.


----------



## sjess

OMG, I love this idea. I'm off to put my top10 together. Can this thread become a sticky and everyone put their list up. What an eclectic list that would be, hours of wonderful exploration in listening!!


----------



## Scotth3886

Funny that you would mention the John Rutter, Reference Recordings and the pipe organ.


Well, here's another one, but this time with what must be the world's largest tympani. Talk about shaking the house down, but also a superb recording.
















 

Now off to Nils Lofgren and Acoustic Live
















 

Next is Miroslav Vitous - Emergence with what I believe is the best acoustic bass album ever with mind-blowing detail and coherence top to bottom. There's more complexity here than you thought possible from a string bass.
















 

Midnight Sugar - Yamamoto Tsuyoshi Trio. One of the very best jazz recording ever and also very rare is 
















 

Now for Harry James - Still Harry After All These Years on Sheffield for the best big band recording I know of with just about perfect sound staging and imaging. Talk about real sounding!
















 Fantastic recording 



Fast Forward to Sunday for some stunningly well recorded gospel. Not my thing really, but shockingly good sounstaging.
















 

LA Four - Just Friends. Another best jazz album ever - Direct to Disk
















 

Vivaldi Four Seasons - Sir Neville Marriner - 1970 Of the many many Four Seasons that I have, I think I like this one the best. Great for evaluation what massed strings sound like on a system. Relatively few do it well. This was originally a London blue back, but was remastered about 20 years ago on Super Analoque Disk. LP only as far as I know.











I think this is the same recoding






 





A bunch of other stuff on Michael Fremer's page using one of the best turntables in the world using (generally) the Lyra Atlas cart.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCq8oeR2Rmz86juWwzFVSNA


----------



## uniquepattern

ok.... Ill play!

These are in no particular order...

Massive Attack - Angel
Portishead - Wandering Star
Nirvana - About a Girl (Live Acoustic)
Kryptic Minds - One of Us
Delilah - Breathe (Emkay Remix)
Automatic Loveletter - Heart Song
Birdy - Wings (nu:Logic Remix)
Aphex Twin - Windowlicker
Delerium - Sky
Alanis Morriset - Uninvited


----------



## Steve Kuester

imagic said:


> "...as you'd expect from a Snoop Dogg joint."




I see what you did there.


----------



## BornSlippyZ

Love all these suggestions and I own a lot of them! Recently I have been collecting soundtracks on vinyl and the two that sound really dynamic is Oblivion OST and Interstellar OST. I forgot to add if anybody loves retro synth pop of the 80's/early 90's Turbo Kid OST, music by Le Matos is really good.


----------



## emcdade

If only we could link to actual CD quality versions of the songs instead of garbage YouTube quality...


----------



## hpp8140

Whoa! Helpful thread...especially, since I just signed up for Spotify trial.


----------



## imagic

emcdade said:


> If only we could link to actual CD quality versions of the songs instead of garbage YouTube quality...


It's not free, but all the tracks in my list are available on Tidal. However, I can't speak for the subsequent posts in the comments. Free, legal CD-quality streaming of popular music? Sounds like it would be awesome, but I imagine that's years away.


----------



## thrak76

Just a little FYI regarding the Air track: though there are female vox elsewhere on the album, this track is sung by one of the Air duo. His voice is very... well, effeminate? 

http://www.discogs.com/AIR-Talkie-Walkie/release/1783223


----------



## imagic

thrak76 said:


> Just a little FYI regarding the Air track: though there are female vox elsewhere on the album, this track is sung by one of the Air duo. His voice is very... well, effeminate?
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/AIR-Talkie-Walkie/release/1783223


Thx, did not know that, fixed.


----------



## bgtighe23

I'm a pretty big fan of Audiomachine and Two Steps From Hell, and others that are similar.

Two Steps From Hell - Heart of Courage is pretty fun to just let rip.


Probably my favorite goes to Japanese Wallpaper - Waves (feat. Pepe Knight)


----------



## ghanley

You forgot Apocalypso by National Health. 

Actually, it's all you need.


----------



## christoofar

Great thread , brilliant suggestions!


----------



## wiyosaya

Here's seven tracks I used last week to make a decision:



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## laserjock II

imagic said:


> It's not free, but all the tracks in my list are available on Tidal. However, I can't speak for the subsequent posts in the comments. Free, legal CD-quality streaming of popular music? Sounds like it would be awesome, but I imagine that's years away.


I've found all but two on Tidal.


----------



## They_call_me_Roto

There is only one CD I use for testing of audio equipment. "Moodfood" by the group Moodswings which was released in 1992. I have owned it since then and this has been my go-to for any critical listening for any audio equipment.


----------



## EvLee

This album really shines on a good sound system.


----------



## EvLee

BornSlippyZ said:


> I forgot to add if anybody loves retro synth pop of the 80's/early 90's Turbo Kid OST, music by Le Matos is really good.


Power Glove's OST for Blood Dragon is also really great.






You probably already know about New Retro Wave, but just in case not here is their channel dedicated to this style.

https://www.youtube.com/user/NewRetroWave


----------



## BornSlippyZ

EvLee said:


> Power Glove's OST for Blood Dragon is also really great.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QZzmMEOedk
> 
> You probably already know about New Retro Wave, but just in case not here is their channel dedicated to this style.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/NewRetroWave



Yeah thanks! I love that channel and even though I DL the Turbo Kid digitally, I was shocked on how well it sounded on my system! Plus for the price you get 40 plus tracks that is well worth the money.

I forgot to add a track.


----------



## christoofar

Here's a few of mine:




















Wanted to use the studio cut, but couldn't find any HQ's of it on YT, so...


----------



## QuiGonJosh

I largely listen to film scores and one track that I always like to show off my towers is Zoom B, from the Mission: Impossible score by Danny Elfman. It's very busy and chaotic and features some potent bass.


----------



## geocab

I listened to Bassnectar's Science Fiction as recommended and it sounds really good. I like a lot of his stuff, but this one might overtake my favorite, "Expanded". 

Going to have to give the rest inn this thread a shot. I don't have Spotify yet, does its broadcast through a Chromecast give high quality playback?


----------



## KJSteward

I'll have a go at this.

Rush - La Villa Strangiato (from Hemispheres)


Spoiler










Libera - I Am The Day (from Angel Voices: Libera In Concert)


Spoiler










Dire Straits - Private Investigations (from Love Over Gold)


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-HCrKa1gbw 


Prelude - After The Goldrush (single)


Spoiler










Rick Wakeman - Merlin The Magician (from King Arthur)


Spoiler










Wagner - Ride Of The Valkyries (from DG Classic Gold)


Spoiler










U2 - With Or Without You (from The Best Of 1980-1990)


Spoiler










Yes - Awaken (from Going For The One)


Spoiler










Pink Floyd - A Great Day For Freedom (from The Division Bell)


Spoiler










Sarah Brightman - A Question Of Honour (from Voce: Beautiful Songs)


Spoiler


----------



## Woobieizer

@*imagic* - Look at what you've caused! Got thur your list and it is ALL new listening for me. I don't know what to say as a LoFi equipped listener, yet even in such a technoLo environment, this post is truly a rainmaker.
@*Sean Spamilton* - Working my way down your list.. I like seeing my ceiling mounted wind chimes dance. 
@*Scotth3886* Midnight Sugar.. Ahhhhah... That is so Good! 
@*Scotth3886* Finished up your list over supper and got my soul fed and my body nourished all at the same time. Thank you for all of you choices. 
@*ghanley* Apocalypso by National Health. Does anybody really make it through all 6:52 minutes of that.. well I did :0 
@*wiyosaya* I know from the first 45 seconds of the first selection that I'm into your 7 selections by default. Thanks for your choices. 

@*EvLee* That was sharp! I put some couch time in on that long track and closed my eyes. wiyosaya's last video had me afraid to blink for a full 5:36 minutes. I needed that 'Into Deep" RnR cause I feel into deep on Madonna blue eyes. You guys need to be AV/DJ's.
@*christoofar* I listen to Ben Harper over and over and over.. bjork is a no go here so I skipped her. 
@*Scotth3886* Fixed.. Text file attached below. Go to post.. Edit.. Ctrl A, Delete.. go to downloade text file, Ctrl A, copy, back to empty edit box.. Paste ~ save. Just in case, not necessary!
@*KJSteward* Rush - La Villa Strangiato starts out slow.. but then.., from Angel Voices "ello, i've a wad of cotton in me ear~" , Ride Of The Valkyries ~ pretending my coffee cup was a helicopter and flew.. thucka... thucka... thucka... thucka..into the kitchen get gobs of sugar preparing for the rest..~ U2 who can't listen to them.. Yes!!!


Spoiler



glad you didn't put a dinky short song there 






 @ShoutingMan 30 secs in and then straight to the playlist.. Thanks.

Still moving down the list guys... 


Keep em coming, and thanks for the listed audio/visuals everyone.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Suggestion*

If I may be so forthcoming. It would benefit this Thread if the Youtube video links were wrapped in spoilers to help prevent mighty long page loads and browser crashes.  I've died twice opening this thread. Save a life, be a friend!
@Scotth3886 @Sean Spamilton @wiyosaya @EvLee @BornSlippyZ @christoofar @QuiGonJosh @ghanley

Example of what I did in Test Post Area


Spoiler















Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## ShoutingMan

When speaker shopping I found George Winston's "Linus & Lucy" helpful. It won't explode subwoofers or destroy your neighbor's house. But the clear, solo piano reveals the difference between bookshelf and full range speakers, and the between good and great full range speakers.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTJIAncqNDknWgEMH3WF0IchVRnX_qZZx

All the songs are good, but the first track, a slower one, was my go-to track.


----------



## ShoutingMan

I think I found a new album to buy, in that Bassnectar. I don't listen to much modern techno / electronica, but I enjoy finding a great new album now and again. 


When speaker shopping a few years ago, I found George Winston's "Linus & Lucy" helpful. It won't explode subwoofers or destroy your neighbor's house. But the clear, solo piano reveals the difference between bookshelf and full range speakers, and the between good and great full range speakers.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTJIAncqNDknWgEMH3WF0IchVRnX_qZZx

All the songs are good, but the first track, a slower one, was my go-to track.


----------



## Woobieizer

1|2|3|4|5|Easter EggsWow, This is harder than it appeared to be. To single out 10 was the goal but, I didn't think anyone would love 
"Back to the 80's". Plus this is for fun. Hard to be just fun when the target audience seems to have Audio Gear more expensive than my house. Anyhow, hope you take something as you've all given me something. 
You can HIDE the video and it will Keep Playing on the Vid links I used. Shown in the 'How To' in Easter Eggs.

*1 Yoshida Brothers vs. Samurai Champloo - Kodo* (Inside the Sun Remix) Possibly the best Remix of this daring Shamisen duo. If you like this, everythings is tube linked via their Myspace https://myspace.com/yoshidabrothers1/music/songs


Spoiler












*2 Interstellar OST* - Mountains by Hans Zimmer (Extended Version)


Spoiler












*3 Len-Hot Rod Monster Jam* ~ Give it about 30 to warm up to: with lyrics from Smokey Robinson's "Shop Around" (released in 1960) has the privilege of being the first Motown single to hit no.1 on the charts—not to mention the first Motown single to sell one million copies.


Spoiler












*4 Frankie Goes To Hollywood* - Welcome To The Pleasuredome (UKTV) That's right I'm going full 1984 on ya!


Spoiler












*5 Dragon Age Inquisition - The Dawn Will Come *Let's close this rift once and for all with Lindsey Stirling doing what she does best in this instrumental Cinematic Version. I love instrumentals, yet the Vocals on this song are powerful, especially if one was playing thru this game and was just as weary and confused as the theme bestowed. Follow up on Youtube with the Folklore Guild's version. I only like the game but those people are Commited.


Spoiler












*Easter Eggs*



Spoiler



Using the Share option in YT give us the shortest url to use and it plays even when a spoiler wrapped vid is hidden ... that is once you hit play and hide it again. 












*Toto - Africa || performed by PERPETUUM JAZZILE!* 








*White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65* I like the smell of this video 





Mashup of Billy Idol White Wedding..LOL





*DAFT PUNK - "Harder Better Faster Stronger"* Preformance by Sophie Merry aka:Brandy Toaster (Youtube), zazielona (DeviantArt~Magdalena Russocka~Photographer) People with Artistic Talent rarely lose it, she's no exception as she's moved on.


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> If I may be so forthcoming. It would benefit this Thread if the Youtube video links were wrapped in spoilers to help prevent mighty long page loads and browser crashes.  I've died twice opening this thread. Save a life, be a friend!
> @*Scotth3886* @*Sean Spamilton* @*wiyosaya* @*EvLee* @*BornSlippyZ* @*christoofar* @*QuiGonJosh* @*ghanley*
> 
> Example of what I did in Test Post Area
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing.



"wrapped in spoilers "


You mean like a 1970 Torino? 


I'm new here (3 or 4 days) and I also noticed that the page load was getting slow. I didn't know how to do it any other way.


----------



## wiyosaya

Woobieizer said:


> If I may be so forthcoming. It would benefit this Thread if the Youtube video links were wrapped in spoilers to help prevent mighty long page loads and browser crashes.  I've died twice opening this thread. Save a life, be a friend!
> @*Scotth3886* @*Sean Spamilton* @*wiyosaya* @*EvLee* @*BornSlippyZ* @*christoofar* @*QuiGonJosh* @*ghanley*
> 
> Example of what I did in Test Post Area
> Thank you again for sharing.


As requested - I've wrapped the vids I posted in spoiler tags. 

I am glad you enjoyed the tracks I posted!


----------



## Woobieizer

Scotth3886 said:


> "wrapped in spoilers "
> 
> 
> NO [spoiler]You mean like a 1970 Torino?[/spoiler]
> 
> 
> I'm new here (3 or 4 days) and I also noticed that the page load was getting slow. I didn't know how to do it any other way.


No like a hidden item. Using BBcode or the Spoiler tag button on the Advanced Edit Menu. 

You're stuff was so welcome, you should just keep going. Thanks for the extra YouTube link. "These Bones" and the "LA4" made dinner a pleasure.

Advanced Edit BBCode edit as opposed to WYSIWYG > Click the







to toggle back and for and look at the difference in your text area.


----------



## Woobieizer

wiyosaya said:


> As requested - I've wrapped the vids I posted in spoiler tags.
> 
> I am glad you enjoyed the tracks I posted!


I really like Baba Maal - Souka Nayo, a real foot tapper. 

Didn't know who I was staring at in the last video and was afraid to blink. Imagine my surprize when I noticed the name


Spoiler



Madonna.



Thanks Again!


----------



## KJSteward

I've added some YouTube videos to my post. Not the actual track in most cases, but the closest I could find. They're not my favourites, particularly, but each of them has a quality that can make a sound system terrible or great. Prelude, for example, is incredible sibilant, and the last high note on the Libera track can sound like someone has castrated the cat.


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> No like a hidden item. Using BBcode or the Spoiler tag button on the Advanced Edit Menu.
> 
> You're stuff was so welcome, you should just keep going. Thanks for the extra YouTube link. "These Bones" and the "LA4" made dinner a pleasure.



I was having so much trouble with AVS dumping posts while I was composing and almost every time I tried to edit that I gave up. I tried to post the Youtube vids as just a link instead of an embed, but it kept turning it into an embed video. I couldn't go back in and edit without losing the entire post. 


In re Fairfield Four, try the albums Wreckin' Down the House and Standing in the Safety Zone. Wreckin' Down the House is a live recording in a full church and in Baptist churches the congregations participates big time. I'm no big fan of gospel, but these records are the best male vocals I have .... period. If your system images, these are killer. 


I found this group as a result of watching Martin Logan's rollout of the new Neolith on Youtube and it always gives you the name of the track they were playing. I thought it had possibility and oh boi it did.


----------



## ghanley

Woobieizer said:


> @*ghanley* Apocalypso by National Health. Does anybody really make it through all 6:52 minutes of that.. well I did :0


I hope so as the ending is the highlight. 

Of course they all sound much better from the source instead of youtube but the suggestions have been great.


----------



## lovinthehd

Scotth3886 said:


> I was having so much trouble with AVS dumping posts while I was composing and almost every time I tried to edit that I gave up.
> .


When you log in is the box "remember" ticked?


----------



## bgtighe23

Graphs would surely top off the original post.

Especially the ones that are more directed to testing the subs.


----------



## imagic

bgtighe23 said:


> Graphs would surely top off the original post.
> 
> Especially the ones that are more directed to testing the subs.


I agree, but do not have the time right now. If someone else were to make graphs I'd add them to the OP.


----------



## Scotth3886

Great low level detail in this one, especially in the trumpet. I found the download somewhere, but I no longer remember where.


(And I have not be able to find a way to only provide the link and not the embed) 





https://youtu.be/4DkeNh3YCys


Spoiler



youtu.be/4DkeNh3YCys


----------



## lovinthehd

@Scotth3886 you get the spoiler tags by using the S in the square box in the row of symbols above the dialog box....


Spoiler



Nothing really to put here as I'm still working on my list


----------



## Woobieizer

@Scotth3886, AVS automatically parsed Youtube. You can rest easy now and stop trying to avoid embedding. 

Unless you use BBCode noparse

[noparse]https://youtu.be/4DkeNh3YCys
[/noparse]

You have to type this, as there is not a button on the edit menu. As you can see that is just f'ed up looking an no one would do anything with it. I just made and example of what could be done. However the spoiler is still a nice trick.


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> @*Scotth3886*, AVS automatically parsed Youtube. You can rest easy now and stop trying to avoid embedding.
> 
> Unless you use BBCode noparse
> 
> [noparse]https://youtu.be/4DkeNh3YCys
> [/noparse]
> 
> You have to type this, as there is not a button on the edit menu. As you can see that is just f'ed up looking an no one would do anything with it. I just made and example of what could be done. However the spoiler is still a nice trick.


 
Ok, I don't know what any of this is or means. I'm all done.


Btw, thanks for your help.


----------



## Woobieizer

Scotth3886 said:


> Ok, I don't know what any of this is or means. I'm all done.


WHAT??? Ibrahim didn't stop his performance just because of a lil pre performance cough.. 

Look at post 35 again.. practice makes perfect and what better thread to practice in than the one you have mastered with ART!!!

Your doing great things here!!


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> WHAT??? Ibrahim didn't stop his performance just because of a lil pre performance cough..
> 
> Look at post 35 again.. practice makes perfect and what better thread to practice in than the one you have mastered with ART!!!
> 
> Your doing great things here!!



It's generating warnings from mods for off-topic postings. Too bad as I've got some fantastic music IMO that no one has ever heard of.


----------



## Scotth3886

Ok, here goes again



Spoiler


----------



## Scotth3886

And another by Bill Callahan



Spoiler


----------



## bgtighe23

Scotth3886 said:


> "wrapped in spoilers "
> 
> 
> You mean like a 1970 Torino?
> 
> 
> I'm new here (3 or 4 days) and I also noticed that the page load was getting slow. I didn't know how to do it any other way.


Hm...I never knew that a 1970 Ford _Torino_ exists...


----------



## Scotth3886

The greatest of Lou Reed, John Cale is looking a little 'under the weather' at 1:50



Spoiler


----------



## Scotth3886

bgtighe23 said:


> Hm...I never knew that a 1970 Ford _Torino_ exists...



Here you go.


https://www.google.com/search?q=197...ved=0ahUKEwib1cD60_jKAhUB2R4KHSyTCCAQ_AUIBigB


----------



## Scotth3886

Gracie, Paul and Marty



Spoiler










 

Steve Tibbetts



Spoiler












Another Steve Tibbetts. I don't even have a genre for this kind of material other than I call it 'quiet music'



Spoiler


----------



## bgtighe23

Scotth3886 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=197...ved=0ahUKEwib1cD60_jKAhUB2R4KHSyTCCAQ_AUIBigB


Can you be more specific? There is also a 1970 Ford Fairlane which is the same as the 1970 Torino but more of a base model. After 1970, the Fairlane name was dropped altogether and it became the 1971 Torino between that year and when it was discontinued in 1976.


----------



## Scotth3886

bgtighe23 said:


> Can you be more specific? There is also a 1970 Ford Fairlane which is the same as the 1970 Torino but more of a base model. After 1970, the Fairlane name was dropped altogether and it became the 1971 Torino between that year and when it was discontinued in 1976.


 
And then the 1970 1/2 Falcon replaced the Fairlane on this platform as the base model


----------



## bgtighe23

Scotth3886 said:


> And then the 1970 1/2 Falcon replaced the Fairlane on this platform


The 1970 ½ Falcon didn't replace anything because it was _discontinued_ - if you will. It was offered as a sub-series of the Fairlane. After 1970, there was only the Torino left. The Maverick was also released in 1969 to attempt to replace the Falcon.

What a year for Ford.


----------



## Scotth3886

bgtighe23 said:


> The 1970 ½ Falcon didn't replace anything because it was _discontinued_ - if you will. It was offered as a sub-series of the Fairlane. After 1970, there was only the Torino left. The Maverick was also released in 1969 to attempt to replace the Falcon.
> 
> What a year for Ford.


Well aware of all that was going on.


Here you go




https://www.google.com/search?q=197...ved=0ahUKEwjXtvbU2_jKAhXLND4KHXWGDvEQ_AUIBygC


----------



## Scotth3886

Live



Spoiler












White bird



Spoiler


----------



## lovinthehd

According to this list there was a ford Torino going back to '68....http://www.torinocobra.com/production_numbers.htm


----------



## Scotth3886

lovinthehd said:


> According to this list there was a ford Torino going back to '68....http://www.torinocobra.com/production_numbers.htm


 
Correct. I had a 68 428 SCJ. That's a bit different than just a 428 Cobra Jet for us NHRA Pure Stock guys and for me from 1960 on.


Edit: It was a 69 that I had bought in 68. Memory is starting to go.


----------



## Rolo84

Journeyman by Amon Tobin is also one to try...


----------



## wiyosaya

Woobieizer said:


> I really like Baba Maal - Souka Nayo, a real foot tapper.
> 
> Didn't know who I was staring at in the last video and was afraid to blink. Imagine my surprize when I noticed the name
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again!


Yes, I've taken some teasing about her before ; however, the production of that track is superb, IMHO - with a serous bass component. I would have to say that it is the only track of hers that I like, and has been on my list of test tracks for years.


----------



## krabapple

Ah, threads like this, people basically gonna post stuff they like *as music*, regardless of objective recording quality. (And some of these are pretty dire in that respect....not going to say which, though.)


----------



## christoofar

I doubt you can really detect "objective recording quality" using YouTube clips as your source, but that really wasn't the point anyways.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Still Testing my Speakers*

Dis teh bomb. Word!



Spoiler


----------



## lovinthehd

Woobieizer said:


> Dis teh bomb. Word!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


???


----------



## Scotth3886

krabapple said:


> Ah, threads like this, people basically gonna post stuff they like *as music*, regardless of objective recording quality. (And some of these are pretty *dire* in that respect....not going to say which, though.)



Oh man thanks. That's the one I was forgetting.


----------



## wiyosaya

krabapple said:


> Ah, threads like this, people basically gonna post stuff they like *as music*, regardless of objective recording quality. (And some of these are pretty dire in that respect....not going to say which, though.)


One of the ones I posted is specifically posted because its production quality is low; the intent is to see what a speaker can do with it to bring out the poorly recorded parts.

People will invariably buy music they like and some of that music is not necessarily going to have high production quality, so why not throw in a lemon recording to see if a different speaker can bring out the best in the music?

Besides, all the advice out there is to test with the music one listen's to most often. Personally, I don't see someone always listening to music just because it was well recorded. Though there are a number of well-recorded pieces (as far as one can tell from a youtube video) posted so far in this thread, I cannot see myself listening to them on a regular basis.


----------



## Scotth3886

wiyosaya said:


> One of the ones I posted is specifically posted because its production quality is low; the intent is to see what a speaker can do with it to bring out the poorly recorded parts.
> 
> People will invariably buy music they like and some of that music is not necessarily going to have high production quality, so why not throw in a lemon recording to see if a different speaker can bring out the best in the music?
> 
> Besides, all the advice out there is to test with the music one listen's to most often. Personally, I don't see someone always listening to music just because it was well recorded. Though there are a number of well-recorded pieces (as far as one can tell from a youtube video) posted so far in this thread, I cannot see myself listening to them on a regular basis.


 
The ones I posted on the first page where I took up half the page are some of the best that I know of whether it be for sound staging, transparency, dynamics, acoustics of the original hall, etc. Of course you have to download or buy the album and not necessarily use youtube . I think all were originally analog recordings with the exception of the Nils Lofgren. Surprisingly, that's also very good on CD. I think all were available on vinyl. but maybe the Fairfield Four. They are, however, the ones that I'd haul with me to shop. I'd check with the shop first to see what they had for turntable and cart because I listen to around 80% vinyl.


Now the other stuff that I posted when I learned how to do the shadows thingy is material that I actually like to listen to and do throughout the day. Music is on here probably 18 hours a day and generally at a low level 70db or so. The noise floor of this house is so low that you'll go nuts if you don't do something, fart or listen to music.


----------



## Woobieizer

lovinthehd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing really to put here as I'm still working on my list


It's worth the wait! 



Rolo84 said:


> Journeyman by Amon Tobin is also one to try...


One guy on Youtube said it all Rolo84, I'm too stoned for this. Ditto but only https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/media/english/uk_pron/u/ukv/ukvia/ukvia__023.mp3



wiyosaya said:


> Yes, I've taken some teasing about her before ; however, the production of that track is superb, IMHO - with a serous bass component. I would have to say that it is the only track of hers that I like, and has been on my list of test tracks for years.


I took the liberty of using a YT short URL so I can close her peepers back into the spoiler without losing the ability to continue playing. An added benifit to those that did this is @ EOF you may see a cool MIX +50.


----------



## Scotth3886

This I bet is very nice


http://www.analogplanet.com/content...eron-tribute-will-wow-you#csG6eABWxTEQjiH7.97


Plus sort of a rarity these days given that's it's all analog start to finish. Of course it's kind of hard to tell with this all up $150,000 turntable, arm and cart combo playing through YouTube


----------



## aculous

These threads can get a little tiresome or illuminating. They are good to add some new things to the repertoire, annoying in that a lot of times they are the same thing over and over.

So I will try for things both recorded/mastered well and things I like too. 

Recent:

Animals as Leaders- Self-titled
Eva Cassidy...just about anything (the songbird vinyl is really nice)
The Singers Unlimited- Acapella
Chanticleer- Our Heart's Joy (remastered)
John Van Der Veer- The Ark
Devin Townsend- Ki or Accelerated Evolution

(Scenes from movies are fun too)


Sheffield Labs/MoFi/IASCA sound quality disc/...others...

Also the NASA shuttle tracks are fun for those that like to feel their bass instead of hear it.


----------



## torii

do any of these tracks produce a flat recording or is it the speakers we want flat and then these tracks produce different curves?


----------



## Mark_V

Hopefully it's only a coincidence that 2 days after I downloaded Science Fiction my receiver turned off on its own, smelled burnt, and won't turn back on. 😀 Still under warranty though. $50 in shipping sucks though. 

Awesome song though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## djkev21

finally, i was hoping to see dire straits up there. that album is my go to album for sure.

some others:

smashing pumpkins, Siamese Dream, song- mayonnaise, today, disarm
dave matthews with tim reynolds, live at radio city. i have the blu ray and its amazing...im sure there is a cd....any song
U2 actung baby and joshua tree song- any
metallica, black album song- any
pearl jam, any album. anything is great but their live albums are fantastic

and you can't forgot the classic, dr feelgood, motley crue!!! kisckstart my heart being the best song! lol

a lot different from the other albums listed but the ones i go to.


----------



## Woobieizer

Mark_V said:


> Hopefully it's only a coincidence that 2 days after I downloaded Science Fiction my receiver turned off on its own, smelled burnt, and won't turn back on. 😀 Still under warranty though. $50 in shipping sucks though.
> 
> Awesome song though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Why am I laughing so hard? Thanks for sharing your 'Science Fiction' Experience. So far my neigh!bore~hood has not TP'ed my trees.


----------



## NorthSky

You guys know the band called *Yello* → http://www.yello.com/

Good demo stuff to test your sound system; great tracks on all their albums.

Crank it up, to eleven.


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> You guys know the band called *Yello* → http://www.yello.com/
> 
> Good demo stuff to test your sound system; great tracks on all their albums.
> 
> Crank it up, to eleven.


Welcome aboard the train Bob~ 


Yello - The Race (12" Inch Mix) Original Video and Yello - Oh Yeah (Official Video) HD Original



Spoiler


----------



## Useless96

*Tidal Playlist*



laserjock II said:


> I've found all but two on Tidal.


Why not share the playlist in Tidal. Then Tidal users can benefit lossless tracks?


----------



## Scotth3886

djkev21 said:


> finally, i was hoping to see dire straits up there. that album is my go to album for sure.
> 
> some others:
> 
> smashing pumpkins, Siamese Dream, song- mayonnaise, today, disarm
> dave matthews with tim reynolds, live at radio city. i have the blu ray and its amazing...im sure there is a cd....any song
> U2 actung baby and joshua tree song- any
> metallica, black album song- any
> pearl jam, any album. anything is great but their live albums are fantastic
> 
> and you can't forgot the classic, dr feelgood, motley crue!!! kisckstart my heart being the best song! lol
> 
> a lot different from the other albums listed but the ones i go to.



And something else that's really good from the same era is Alan Parsons Project. Those are great recordings.


----------



## Scotth3886

Try this one



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Scotth3886

Fleetwood Mac like you never heard before. Not the best recording in the world (1969) but IMO one of the most beautiful pieces



Spoiler










 
And another one of my all time favorites

ELP Just Take a Pebble



Spoiler










 

Moody Blues 40 years after this cut was originally released in 1966



Spoiler










 
This is what you want to be doing in your 80s.


Welcome John Mayall



Spoiler










 
Mark Knopfler, Telegraph Road



Spoiler


----------



## KJSteward

djkev21 said:


> finally, i was hoping to see dire straits up there. that album is my go to album for sure.
> 
> some others:
> 
> smashing pumpkins, Siamese Dream, song- mayonnaise, today, disarm
> dave matthews with tim reynolds, live at radio city. i have the blu ray and its amazing...im sure there is a cd....any song
> U2 actung baby and joshua tree song- any
> metallica, black album song- any
> pearl jam, any album. anything is great but their live albums are fantastic
> 
> and you can't forgot the classic, dr feelgood, motley crue!!! kisckstart my heart being the best song! lol
> 
> a lot different from the other albums listed but the ones i go to.


Well, I did mention Love Over Gold quite early on in the thread. Telegraph Road still takes some beating as one of the best tracks of all time, but I picked Private Investigation for the purpose of this thread because of the detail in the quiet section.


----------



## laserjock II

Useless96 said:


> Why not share the playlist in Tidal. Then Tidal users can benefit lossless tracks?


I agree but I'm not the OP


----------



## imagic

Useless96 said:


> Why not share the playlist in Tidal. Then Tidal users can benefit lossless tracks?


Sure, I'll put that together tomorrow.


----------



## laserjock II

imagic said:


> Sure, I'll put that together tomorrow.


Weird that I couldn't find a couple of tracks the other day. 
I was using Tidal through the Bluesound Node. 

Tonight, at the hotel, I found them on the regular Tidal app through my Oppo HA-2 to IEMs


----------



## Woobieizer

Tidal vrs Youtube


Spoiler



... and lo..by the eve of the third full moon of Winter, our protagonist arrives with his say in the matter of MP3's.


----------



## NorthSky

:grin: Oh yeah ↑ great demo stuff.


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> :grin: Oh yeah ↑ great demo stuff.


I was actually looking up Messing w/ Sasquatch for the Forum Op center regarding the Google crash pic I Photoshopped. You're so kind and. Look at the error code. I was messin with you and "WHOOSH" right over your head, or not..IDK..


----------



## NorthSky

Woobieizer said:


> I was actually looking up Messing w/ Sasquatch for the Forum Op center regarding the Google crash pic I Photoshopped. You're so kind and. Look at the error code. I was messin with you and "WHOOSH" right over your head, or not..IDK..


Of course I saw it...and the last word. 

____________///

Mark did a great job with this thread; it takes time to compile a good list of ten demo tracks...and that would touch all aspects of music performance...from 20 to 20 and stress the drivers with verve. It's nice too to touch all music genre, from orchestral classical to opera to electronic, pop, jazz, blues, world, ambiance, new age, alternative, rock and roll. Jazz vocals, international vocals, chorales. 

♫


----------



## robnix

Here's what I use:

Tommy the Cat - Primus






Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - Primus






Helene Boksle/Knut Avenstrup Haugen - The Dreaming Anew/Ere the World Crumbles










The Fading Collection - Tie Fighter/Tie Fighter Part II


----------



## Useless96

*Songs to add....*

This is some of my test songs, available on Tidal:

- Eric Clapton, Unplugged (Remastered), Old Love
- Astrid S, Hyde, Hyde
- Andreas Loven, Nangijala, Nangijala
- Röyksopp & Robyn, Do It Again, Monument
- Puscifer, V Is For Vagina, Momma Sed
- Antonio Forcione, Tears of Joy, Landmark
- Folk & Røvere, Sirupsanger, Sola Beibi
- Beady Belle, Songs From A Decade - The Best Of Beady Belle, Closer (Live)
- Minor Majority, Either Way I Think You Know, Song for Sybil
- Faithless, Sunday 8pm, She's My Baby


----------



## sammy_t

great list!


----------



## Scotth3886

Finally found a good youtube copy of one of my very favorites .... the Harry James, Still Harry After All These Years with Sweet Georgia Brown. 



Spoiler











These three albums on Sheffield are the absolute best big band that I'm aware. If you know of something better, please post.


----------



## Woobieizer

imagic said:


> *
> Spotify Playlist Link*



Mark, Would you mind if I littered page 4 with the mock up I did w/ spoiler embedded tubes of your OP?


----------



## Woobieizer

@*Scotth3886* 
Mark Knopfler, Telegraph Road
+1

In B&W and wherever they recorded the audio from was far from the hand held cam. This sounded very good on my setup.

If you stick around and hit up Sultans of Swing.. the camera shake on the LFE makes for a real live show.


----------



## rbkraz

This is a great thread...it has gotten me more excited for my incoming first home theater. Thanks!


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> @*Scotth3886*
> Mark Knopfler, Telegraph Road
> +1
> 
> In B&W and wherever they recorded the audio from was far from the hand held cam. This sounded very good on my setup.
> 
> If you stick around and hit up Sultans of Swing.. the camera shake on the LFE makes for a real live show.



That was good. Much better than I had expected.


Also take a listen to that Harry James. That's a fantastic real sounding recording. Spatiality is close to the best I have.


----------



## Woobieizer

Scotth3886 said:


> That was good. Much better than I had expected.
> 
> 
> Also take a listen to that Harry James. That's a fantastic real sounding recording. Spatiality is close to the best I have.


I did, thats why there was a thumbs up.. Put your 'likes' on grandpa and hand out a few. Or put your glasses on and look up.. look down, it's a crazy world and I not but to loose my mind.. . 

Look at the file names of the pics.. time stamped.


----------



## NorthSky

This is a good album with few tracks to test for detail retrieval, imaging, and other audiophile attributes:


----------



## Woobieizer

Useless96 said:


> This is some of my test songs, available on Tidal:
> 
> - Eric Clapton, Unplugged (Remastered), Old Love
> - Astrid S, Hyde, Hyde
> - Andreas Loven, Nangijala, Nangijala
> - Röyksopp & Robyn, Do It Again, Monument
> - Puscifer, V Is For Vagina, Momma Sed
> - Antonio Forcione, Tears of Joy, Landmark
> - Folk & Røvere, Sirupsanger, Sola Beibi
> - Beady Belle, Songs From A Decade - The Best Of Beady Belle, Closer (Live)
> - Minor Majority, Either Way I Think You Know, Song for Sybil
> - Faithless, Sunday 8pm, She's My Baby


Managed to find all these on YT. 
With the exceptions of Eric Clapton, these tracks are deep on LFE. All are Sultry! Your OPPO must make you proud. Thanks for the list.


----------



## NorthSky

I've got to check that ↑↓ ...only very few I'm familiar with...the majority I am not. I love new ♫ stuff. 

♦ http://www.avsforum.com/forum/301-a...ks-test-your-sound-system-4.html#post41691657


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> I did, thats why there was a thumbs up.. Put your 'likes' on grandpa and hand out a few. Or put your glasses on and look up.. look down, it's a crazy world and I not but to loose my mind.. .
> 
> Look at the file names of the pics.. time stamped.


 
Never noticed that. So like FB (which I never use)


----------



## NorthSky

Scotth3886 said:


> Never noticed that. So like FB (which I never use)


Twitter?


----------



## Scotth3886

NorthSky said:


> Twitter?



No Titter. Have an account but don't use.


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> I've got to check that ↑↓ ...only very few I'm familiar with...the majority I am not. I love new ♫ stuff.
> ♦


I had to put the Rain Coat off till it starts raining again.. Not the right mood for Jennifer ATM. 



Scotth3886 said:


> Never noticed that. So like FB (which I never use)


Not at all like FB, which I never heard of 



NorthSky said:


> Twitter?


Says the MASTER of the LIKE BANK! VAULT!:kiss:


----------



## NorthSky

*Virginia Rodrigues | ☼ Sol ***** ☼*



Scotth3886 said:


> No Titter. Have an account but don't use.


I never titt, or twitt. 

________

♥ Here are two tracks to test your sub's tightness and drivers coherence:


----------



## Woobieizer

Scotth3886 said:


> No Titter. Have an account but don't use.


Before you ask "Where did you get that?" 
You're not the only one reading Articles.

Here's a starter Avatar for you. 










PS. I see we both like to keep flashlights readily available.


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> I never titt, or twitt.
> 
> ________
> 
> ♥ Here are two tracks to test your sub's tightness and drivers coherence:


As long as we're sharing tightness and language I don't know :devil:



Spoiler


----------



## Scotth3886

NorthSky said:


> I never titt, or twitt.
> 
> ________
> 
> ♥ Here are two tracks to test your sub's tightness and drivers coherence:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAqc1JVcmiw
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQEsCWzyL_4



Is that considered Cape Verde?


Try this



Spoiler


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> Before you ask "Where did you get that?"
> You're not the only one reading Articles.
> 
> Here's a starter Avatar for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I see we both like to keep flashlights readily available.


 
^^^^^^ Thanks. I hadn't gotten around to any profile thingies yet.


I think I did say that I like to listen in complete darkness. I haven't found the right gooseneck light for the turntable.


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> As long as we're sharing tightness and language I don't know :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/1nCLBTmjJBY
> https://youtu.be/hfXZ6ydgZyo


 
For drums I use the drum solo on the 45 rpm direct to disk Charlie Byrd on Crystal Clear Records or Ed Graham, Hot Stix on M&K Records or this:



Spoiler










 

Drums can be tuneful too.


----------



## Woobieizer

Scotth3886 said:


> Try this



19 seconds in I felt like I got hit with the timpani mallet. So much for minding my own business.


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> 19 seconds in I felt like I got hit with the timpani mallet. So much for minding my own business.


 
I've done live classical concerts since at least the age of 16. Through the years it got real expensive for tickets in the regular part of the hall for as much as I went. 

Many orchestras Such as LA and SF sold 'as available ' tickets for seats that were in the chorale area behind the orchestra (unless it was a choral piece, Carmina Burana, etc.) and we'd make a run for it to sit directly behind the tympani. Talk about a gut punch experience.


----------



## Scotth3886

Woobieizer said:


> 19 seconds in I felt like I got hit with the timpani mallet. So much for minding my own business.



You can easily tell the difference between this, which is real versus digital bass, which is generally the case these days. Still great fun sitting right behind one of these.


----------



## ShannonT

KJSteward said:


> I'll have a go at this.
> 
> Rush - La Villa Strangiato (from Hemispheres)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KJ, you may enjoy Steve Morse' version of La Villa Strangiato as well.


----------



## KJSteward

ShannonT said:


> KJSteward said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a go at this.
> 
> Rush - La Villa Strangiato (from Hemispheres)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNilsLf6eW4
> 
> 
> 
> KJ, you may enjoy Steve Morse' version of La Villa Strangiato as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB0_lATUpsc
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of that version. Looks like a trip to Amazon is in order. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark_V

Woobieizer said:


> Why am I laughing so hard? Thanks for sharing your 'Science Fiction' Experience. So far my neigh!bore~hood has not TP'ed my trees.


I ended up shorting out my center channel. One of the wires from my front right channel was touching the center. I sent the amp of for service and it came back with a note to check speakers and wires. Sure enough poor install on my part. Glad it was still under warranty.

So I'm sampling a few of the other tracks now while the wife and kids are gone.


----------



## Woobieizer

The turnaround time on the repair was pretty quick Mark. Welcome back! 



Mark_V said:


> I ended up shorting out my center channel. One of the wires from my front right channel was touching the center. I sent the amp of for service and it came back with a note to check speakers and wires. Sure enough poor install on my part. Glad it was still under warranty.
> 
> So I'm sampling a few of the other tracks now while the wife and kids are gone.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

In 1988, Alpine sponsored a National Car Audio competition. For the second year in a row, a car with an Alpine system won, so that was the end of that. 
For the competition, they put together a CD with test material and, more importantly, a pamphlet for the judges explaining what to look for in each track. The disc was distributed to Alpine dealers but never sold.
I was able to find one on Craigslist with a very good description:
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/emd/5426082086.html
I certainly wouldn't pay $70 for it, but I'm very glad I have one.
Track listing:
http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/store/artist/album/0,,6103122,00.html

Obviously, no dubstep, but great for evaluating the musicality of a system.

Michael


----------



## Woobieizer

Content in the Services may be protected by others' intellectual property rights. Please don't copy, upload, download or share content unless you have the right to do so.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Point taken, though I can't see much difference between that and the YouTube and Spotify links.
But I'm certainly not going to argue copyright law.
Michael


----------



## Woobieizer

You are a valued member of AVS! Members generally don't have a fleet of IP lawyers to go to bat for them like Google, YouTube. Thanks for sharing the playlist, and CYA! 
Regards
Bill



LastButNotLeast said:


> Point taken, though I can't see much difference between that and the YouTube and Spotify links.
> But I'm certainly not going to argue copyright law.
> Michael


----------



## Woobieizer

*Tidal, have you heard about this??*

http://www.scribd.com/doc/301002525...es-class-action-complaint-royalties-TIDAL-pdf


----------



## eljr

Woobieizer said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/301002525...es-class-action-complaint-royalties-TIDAL-pdf


Yes I knew that however I am willing to bet that many who swear how well it sounds are not listening in a Chrome browser.


----------



## eljr

Follow up question after reading this...

I don't see the Windows app listed as a conduit to lossless. Steaming through a Windows laptop app only renders mp3 quality? 

If I interpret this right, this is even funnier.


----------



## imagic

eljr said:


> Yes I knew that however I am willing to bet that many who swear how well it sounds are not listening in a Chrome browser.


And I bet 320 kbps AAC sounds really good and is hard to tell apart from uncompressed CD quality.


----------



## Woobieizer

eljr said:


> Yes I knew that however I am willing to bet that many who swear how well it sounds are not listening in a Chrome browser.


How did you know that? A couple weeks ago I ventured over to see what I could hear.  I see no obvious FAQ, Link or HEY DUMMY!!, saying you have to use Chrome.
I wonder how many members got snagged by this? 



Spoiler

















eljr said:


> Follow up question after reading this...
> 
> I don't see the Windows app listed as a conduit to lossless. Steaming through a Windows laptop app only renders mp3 quality?
> 
> If I interpret this right, this is even funnier.
> https://youtu.be/r6HqyV2LN40


^real funny now^

Long story short I didn't notice anything.. maybe because it didn't tell me to use Chrome, or maybe I'm just an unrefined, disgruntled Sasquatch.


Spoiler


----------



## eljr

Woobieizer said:


> How did you know that? A couple weeks ago I ventured over to see what I could hear.  I see no obvious FAQ, Link or HEY DUMMY!!, saying you have to use Chrome.
> I wonder how many members got snagged by this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^real funny now^
> 
> Long story short I didn't notice anything.. maybe because it didn't tell me to use Chrome, or maybe I'm just an unrefined, disgruntled Sasquatch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Everyone posts how great Tidal is and I have never had a sound issue when it did not drop out steamed lossless or not but i don't like the lack of support available nor the home page which is always filled with rap artists I will never listen to. 

It makes me feel the service is not designed for someone like me, paying $20 a month to listen to predominately classical. I am a bonus customer to them. 

It's 2016, it's pretty easy for them to set the home page based on listening patterns instead of shoving a genre I least listen to down my throat. 

Plus, since I never watch the videos, why do they need to be "confrontational" when I open the app. 

and yeah, they defiantly need to pay a fine and back monies to folks who never got the lossless they though they got.


----------



## Woobieizer

imagic said:


> And I bet 320 kbps AAC sounds really good and is hard to tell apart from uncompressed CD quality.


That's a fair point. Mark did you know that Chrome was the only lossless streaming feature? Could that statement (37) be challenged or proven otherwise?



eljr said:


> ..they defiantly need to pay a fine and back monies to folks who never got the lossless they though they got.


That's a fair point eljr. However,
I have to redirect you to the original question. How did you know that Chrome was the only streaming conduit providing the touted lossless audio?

The follow up questions are: 


How can a member confirm what they are paying for is truly lossless audio? 

 Where on the site does it specify what mediums (conduits) support the lossless feature?


----------



## jmillerm

Back to the original purpose of this thread. My top ten tracks for testing audio equipment are whatever tracks I stand listening to numerous times in row at the moment. Although I always make sure I have something from a movie soundtrack, something modern, and something classic rock.


----------



## eljr

Woobieizer said:


> That's a fair point. Mark did you know that Chrome was the only lossless streaming feature? Could that statement (37) be challenged or proven otherwise?
> 
> 
> That's a fair point eljr. However,
> I have to redirect you to the original question. How did you know that Chrome was the only streaming conduit providing the touted lossless audio?
> 
> The follow up questions are:
> 
> 
> How can a member confirm what they are paying for is truly lossless audio?
> 
> Where on the site does it specify what mediums (conduits) support the lossless feature?


I don't recall where I read it but I do know I would have looked for verification had I read it anywhere but from Tidal themselves. 

I canceled my lossless rather than worry about where I got what. I stream to several different systems in various configurations and I do not use Chrome and will not to facilitate a music steaming company. Especially one that makes me feel like I am an after thought if I don't make rap or pop my main genres.


----------



## Woobieizer

eljr said:


> I don't recall where I read it *but I do know I would have looked for verification had I read it anywhere but from Tidal themselves. *
> 
> I canceled my lossless rather than worry about where I got what. I stream to several different systems in various configurations and I do not use Chrome and will not to facilitate a music steaming company. Especially one that makes me feel like I am an after thought if I don't make rap or pop my main genres.



Thank you for being so candid. I guess you can see why I am looking myself for verification as it is only stated within the legal brief, that the site's offer is not implicated (2) clearly. 
Regards
Bill


----------



## eljr

Woobieizer said:


> Thank you for being so candid. I guess you can see why I am looking myself for verification as it is only stated within the legal brief, that the site's offer is not implicated (2) clearly.
> Regards
> Bill


seems they pulled a "big pharma" as I call it. They buried the information, mislead and misdirected, unethically but technically legally.


----------



## rhale64L7

Nope if you read further that is only if you use the web browser. Only Chrome is Lossless. If you want to check look at the bottom right hand corner of your Tidal screen. Where it says HiFi if when you start playing a song it goes white then it is hirez. If not then it is downrez. It is all in the same section that says that about Chrome. 

You can click on any of those links to the bottom on Tidals home page. Web player is the only one that states you need Chrome browser. I use the desktop app in Windows 10 and selected Master and wow what phenomenal sounding music. After reading this about only hirez in Chrome I spent a good hour researching it. 

Just wanted to let everyone know before we all start cancelling our membership. I really want the Tidal to make it. Where else can you go through a thread like this and basically play 90% of all the music recommended in cd quality? 

I think it is


----------



## eljr

rhale64L7 said:


> I use the desktop app in Windows 10 and selected Master and wow what phenomenal sounding music.


I have been able to read nowhere that the Windows 10 app streams in lossless. 

Apple and Anroid apps do, I have read.

Two questions,
1 Have you found a claim from Tidal that it streams lossless through Windows 10 app?
2 This white bar you speak of, which I have never noticed, where on Tidal does it state that this is how you know it is streaming lossless? 

thanks


----------



## eljr

maybe we should take this to the Tidal thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-ne...l-music-streaming-thread-20.html#post42117129


----------



## rhale64L7

Yes great idea


----------



## bmcn

Scotth3886 said:


> Vivaldi Four Seasons - Sir Neville Marriner - 1970 Of the many many Four Seasons that I have, I think I like this one the best. Great for evaluation what massed strings sound like on a system. Relatively few do it well. This was originally a London blue back, but was remastered about 20 years ago on Super Analoque Disk. LP only as far as I know.


Picked up a used CD, very nice, thanks. London/Penguin Classics 1998, 2894606132


----------



## Woobieizer

*Are CD's Dead.. is streaming better.. I dont care.. this is too fun*

Try to sync both at the same time.. just try.. seriously.. you'll pee laughing so hard. 

Open and hit play on both quickly. Top one is subtitled by "Girl❤Group Lyrics" the bottom one is CJENMMUSIC release.. the lyrics are funnnnnnnnnnnnny. 
Girl?Group Lyrics










Mamamoo's 'Melting' Brings Retro Soul Back to K-Pop


----------



## Woobieizer

*Uno Mas! Crank it Up.*


----------



## richardsim7

I suppose this is more about stereo music, but when it comes to 5.1, Hans Zimmer's Inception score on the 2nd disc of the Blu-Ray (in DTS-HD MA no less) is absolutely phenomenal. I wish he'd release more of his music in 5.1


----------



## jnslprd

Liking this recently,sounds great loud.


----------



## musicjunkee

*My list modified as of 7 3 16 just for this*

I also listen to entire albums. All of my selections are album cuts.
My list consist of 11. Consider the last a must bonus. 

Love Song - Adelle from 21

Funkier Than A Mosquita's Tweeter - Nikka Costa from can'tneverdidnothin'

Settle - Kimbra from Vow

Home At Last - Steely Dan from Aja

La Sitiera - Omara Portuondo from Buena Vista Social Club presents Omara Portuondo

The Star of the Story - Heatwave from Central Heating

Across This Antheap - XTC from Oranges and Lemons

Rolling - Soul Coughing from El Oso

Chime This - Michael Brecker from Don't Try This At Home

Dat Dere - Rickie Lee Jones from Pop Pop

Breathe Me - Sia from Colour The Small One


----------



## outdoor_funguy

1. Hans Zimmer - Bonus track from Interstellar soundtrack
2. Eminem - Collapse
3. Bassnectar - Above & Beond
4. Tiesto - Adagio for strings
5. The Eagles - Hotel California
6. The staying alive song
7. Brick House
8.Anything from BassNectar
9. Sigma - Nobody to love
10. Anything from Bassline


----------



## volsfan846

I'll listen to a couple of Nora Jones tracks to see how her voice comes through. I put on a couple of Eagles tracks from the Hell Freezes Over CD. Maybe some Dire Straights, a bit of Steely Dan, Aja or Gaucho. And I just downloaded 192k FLAC version of Audiophile Hi-Res System Test from HD Tracks. It has a lot of very good tracks on it including individual single frequency tones from 10 Hz up to 90 kHz. Amazing to just hit your subs with a 10 hz tone and hear nothing, then go over and look at the cone.


----------



## charmerci

Woobieizer said:


> As long as we're sharing tightness and language I don't know :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/1nCLBTmjJBY
> https://youtu.be/hfXZ6ydgZyo


Not quite sure how this is supposed to test your system? You can just crank up the bass and treble to get them to have same effect to test your tweeters and woofers.


----------



## charmerci

I love the Sheffield Lab, Dave Grusin's Discovered Again album. It was recorded direct-to-disc and yes, you can hear hiss on the recording but when you crank it up - you really hear the drums - especially the cymbals, acoustic bass, piano and guitar like it's in your room. It's straight-ahead jazz, not the mainstream, soundtrack-like jazz that Grusin put out after this album.

The Plus version seems to have boosted bass and I don't care for it as much.


----------



## secretsimple

Great article with lots of active posts and comments!


----------



## Squeegie

Thanks for sharing will test them tonight


----------



## Brazle

Here are a few that I always come back to:

James Taylor - Line Em Up (this song has some pretty fun bass from an acoustic guitar)


Spoiler










Radiohead - Weird Fishes - Arpeggi
Kavinsky - Nightcall (from Drive soundtrack)
College ft Electric youth - A Real Hero (also Drive)
Fun. - We Are Young
Edwin Star - War
Phoenix - Lisztomania
Weezer -Weezer (The Blue Album)
Gladiator soundtrack
Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida
Avicii - Hey Brother
(actually I prefer these last 2 songs for trying out a new set of headhones)


I'm sure there are others, when I think of them, I'll come back and add them here.


----------



## Chalkhillian

*Top Ten 5.1 or 7.1 Surround Tracks to really test your system*

I know that there is a dearth of tracks available, but I have been testing 5.1 mixes as well as stereo mixes when I evaluate new gear. I will create my list and post it - it will be a mixed list.


----------



## Kevin Lazaroff

My personal favorite track to test my any speakers or headphones I'm considering purchasing is "FTPA" by Gorgon City. Really warm low-end and incredibly well tuned sub-bass.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Not one you'd want to demo with families around (which gives you an idea of what the "F" stands for).


----------



## David Varner

A little late but wow awesome track selection. I am currently listening all of them. You turned me on to some good stuff i didn't know either. Only disappointment was Bassnectar was last but defiantly not least. I'm a huge fan seen em concert 5 times. Thanks for the tip for turning up the surround upmix with atmos that was a whole different level.


----------



## zibaji

How about movies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KBMAN

Ok Boyzz and Girlzzz.... Here ya go  Great music that tests your HT system, along with a great cinematic experience...DON'T MISS THIS!


----------



## KBMAN

ALSO...This is one of my own tracks on my own album, entitled 'No App for This' Terrence Huntington 




The bass I created at aprrox 5:08 is INSANE...ymmm


----------



## LastButNotLeast

zibaji said:


> How about movies?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...master-list-bass-movies-frequency-charts.html


----------



## rhale64L7

Wayman Tisdale's Rebound CD sounds sublime to me. Great low end for demo purposes. Also the fingers on the fret of the bass guitar is just incredible. Great sounding music all around.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdevil77

This is a pretty damn good percussion recording that I think you definitely make a good test track. Around 3 minutes in, there is a particularly deep bass drum that had the thud of a cannon blast in my room with dual Submersive HP's. Sounded awesome


----------



## Socio

KBMAN said:


> ALSO...This is one of my own tracks on my own album, entitled 'No App for This' Terrence Huntington
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19qvsMFH4ow&list=PLathba6DoMIViQaP5vg0NxWwRZHHLrM3F&index=10
> The bass I created at aprrox 5:08 is INSANE...ymmm


I like it, you ever consider a 5.1 DTS HD, 7.1 DTS HD or better yet an Auro3D mix? 

This style and genre of music seems like a perfect fit for it.


----------



## KBMAN

Socio said:


> I like it, you ever consider a 5.1 DTS HD, 7.1 DTS HD or better yet an Auro3D mix?
> 
> This style and genre of music seems like a perfect fit for it.


I would love to do an immersive mix of all my music  I've done some DD mixing for experimentation, but I really have not explored these ideas, let alone the know-how. Mixing/Mastering is about 1/2 the battle...Composing is the easy part... I'm running Logic X on OS X Sierra, so I would need some schooling on how this/that is all done. My film scores have always been a 2-channel mix, and then altered in post (by the post-production crews).


----------



## MDJAK

I appreciate this thread and the effort everyone has put into posting their favorites and the links thereto.

Not meaning to be a party pooper, however, I will gently state that although many definitely show off a system's abilities, and I fully realize this is all a matter of opinion and everyone's likes and dislikes are different, some of the so-called "music" really sucks and at least to me is unlistenable.

I ran out to get Tron Legacy, and I couldn't listen to it. I don't even know what it is but it's certainly not music. But as I said, not trying to start a debate. After all, other night in a restaurant with a friend he ordered beef braciole. He loved it. I tasted it. It was both dry, bland, and plain sucked.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

That's why there's chocolate and vanilla.
I put this together for the mid-bass demo thread:
I noticed recently that some of my favorite television shows also have pretty decent theme music. I started to put together another audio/video disc, but realized that the video of opening and closing credits isn't all that fascinating, so I just made a zip of 6-channel wav files from:
Blue Bloods, Bones, Hawaii 5-0, NCIS-NO, NCIS-LA, NCIS, and Rizzoli and Isles.
Each is only about 20 to 30 seconds, so it's only a 73MB download on 4shared:
https://www.4shared.com/zip/Jc5c7zaE...hows_demo.html
Enjoy.

Michael


----------



## MDJAK

LastButNotLeast said:


> That's why there's chocolate and vanilla.


Totally agree and that makes me laugh. When my son (who is now 30) was a wee tot he liked vanilla. I'm a chocolate-aholic. I told my wife (jokingly of course) "You ruined him by giving him vanilla." Eventually he smartened up and went chocolate. :laugh:


----------



## Wayne Langford

If the key is testing and critical listening then I tend to reach for mixes I know like the back of my hand and that I have heard often enough on reference monitors to know how the mix is supposed to sound. If clients or friends are over, there are other discs that are more to impress than evaluate.

#1 The Nightfly - Donald Fagen 
- Back when I was still a full-time, traveling musician, this was the first thing to get played over the system in each new room. We would EQ the system to this disc at the start of every sound check. 

#2 Ghost In The Machine - The Police 
- I was listening to this on vinyl and CD extensively during my first few years working in studios. There are several tracks with some almost annoying EQ and instrument choices and lots of interesting overdubs. (They really went nuts in the studio on this one.) I throw that on a system and listen for the bad/odd bits. If I don't hear them, the speakers are lying to me.

#3 Fear Of A Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree 
- Okay, this is pure pleasure. This thing on DVD A on a good surround system is magic.

#4 All For You - Dianna Krall 
- If this doesn't sound amazing on your speakers, well I'm not sure that it's possible for this to sound bad on anything.

#5 Offramp - Pat Metheny Group 
- Hey, I'm a guitar player you have Pat channeling Ornette Coleman, Lyle Mays channeling Lyle Mays and Steve Rodby. 

#6 First Circle - Pat Metheny Group 
- See above explanation.

#7 The Ragpicker's Dream - Mark Knopfler 
- This contains some exquisite recordings of acoustic guitars as performed by the greatest, living practitioner of Americana music who happens to be a Brit.

#8 The Rite Of Spring - Zubin Mehta & New York Phil 
- Yeah, crank this for an immersive experience that can bring systems without adequate overheard to their knees. 

#9 Heaven And Hell - Joe Jackson 
- Astonishingly well-recorded compositions. You can hear the rosin spitting off the horse hair on Nadja Salerno-Sonnenberg's violin.

#1 0 The entire discography of Steely Dan.


----------



## JA Fant

Nice List Wayne;

my reference disc is - Jamie Cullum -Twentysomething CD/SACD (2004) Verve

followed by the usual suspects;
Pink Floyd- Dark Side of the Moon (DSOTM)
Steely Dan- Aja & Gaucho
The Police -boxed set or individual titles on SACD
Bill Evans- Sunday at the Village Vanguard
Miles Davis- Kind of Blue
John Coltrane- Blue Train
Mariah Carey- # 1's CD/SACD


----------



## JA Fant

Woobieizer said:


> Content in the Services may be protected by others' intellectual property rights. Please don't copy, upload, download or share content unless you have the right to do so.


we have the right to do so....


----------



## brutus51

Really enjoyed this post and found some new to me music to listen to. Only complaint is the lottery commercials that keep popping up, very annoying and the fact that my page keeps jumping up and down from top to bottom as I'm trying to read replies.
I'm surprised no one has recommended Herb Albert and the Tijuana brasses Whipped Cream album.
Always been my go to for evaluating stereo equipment.


----------



## DJSpeed

Will test later!


----------



## IMWhizzle

Fellow members, please try the "Genesis" album of the artist "The Dream" available on Spotify (unfortunately not on Qobuz). It's amazing, especially the bass...


----------



## See The Light

Here's a Soundtrack album from Bernard Herrmann that could test any system:










Side One 







_Journey to the Center of the Earth_ (1959) (15:03) 

Mountain Top and Sunrise
Prelude
The Grotto
Salt Slides
Atlantis
The Giant Chameleon and the Fight
The Shaft and Finale
 







_The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad_ (1958) (8:31) 

Overture
The Duel with the Skeleton
Baghdad
 

Side Two 







_The Day the Earth Stood Still_ (1951) (11:35) 

Outer Space
Radar
Gort
The Robot
Space Control
Terror
Farewell and Finale
 







_Fahrenheit 451_ (1966) (10:50) 

Prelude
Fire Engine
The Bedroom
Flowers of Fire
The Road and Finale


----------



## Asgard1an

*Chris Jones - No Sanctuary Here*







*Chris Jones - Long After you're gone*







*Mighty Sam McClain*







*Eric Clapton and BB King*






*Eric Clapton - Layla (unplugged)*






*And for the Finale, the master himself....*
*
Van Halen Eruption guitar Solo*


----------



## invadergir

Some of my favs are 

1. *TRAINS - Porcupine Tree.* Gotta love near the end when all the instruments explode at once for that moment of sonic bliss

2. *DEATH IS THE ROAD TO AWE by Clint Mansell*. God bless this man and his amazing build of the strings in this amazing track from The fountain soundtrack

3. 



 - Joe Hisaishi He is just pure gold for all the Ghibli films he orchestrates for. 

4. *BAND OF BROTHERS SUITE ONE - Michael Kamen* Great series and the perfect music to accompany it

5. *THE LIGHTNING STRIKE - Snow Patrol* It is the first part of the 3 song piece but is my personally fav from the slow burn to the blasting of horns and choir. Worked great for that cartoon movie Epic movie trailer

6. *THE COUNT OF TUSCANY by Dream Theater* Loved it on CD and was even better seeing them do this live

7. *THISTLE AND WEEDS by Mumford and Sons * Pretty much the same as above

8. *ALL ALONG THE WATCHTOWER by Dave Matthews Band Live from Boulder Colorado *It has to be from this live album. Great energy and a great track made better (well to me at least)

9. *FROM CAN TO CAN'T by Cory Taylor/Dave Grohl* I just love this track. A song that just keeps building from the vocals to the instrumental. 

10. *MOTHERBOARD by Daft Punk* Had to get one in here


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

Awesome list glad I found this! Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## vipervick

Wow, after reading this thread all I can think is sheep. You couldn't pay me to listen to most of these.

Long live minorities!!!


----------



## Scotth3886

vipervick said:


> Wow, after reading this thread all I can think is sheep. You couldn't pay me to listen to most of these.
> 
> Long live minorities!!!



Well, are you going to post your top ten, or just complain?


----------



## vipervick

Scotth3886 said:


> Well, are you going to post your top ten, or just complain?


Well, I excel at complaining. Second only to sarcasm. 

If I had a top ten, I'd gladly share. I have been searching for 40 years and will be until I die. I try recommendations and always feel disappointed. This year, I can count the movies I have seen on one hand. I have a decent setup and tons of movies and music, just never any time. 

I work rotating 12-hour shifts, with a minimum one-hour drive each way. If I'm not working, I'm sleeping. What I end up doing most of the time is browsing a limited number of websites due to work internet, then trying things at home with what limited time I have.

I have some favorite songs and favorite movies, but due to content not quality. I keep waiting to hear or see this quality, but always end up disappointed. Maybe my expectations are too high? All I know is that you couldn't pay me to listen to most recommendations in this thread. They could be sung by angels, it still wouldn't make me like them. 

Here's one example. I was looking for a high-def example of quality. A lot of people recommended Beck - Sea Change, so I bought it from HDtracks. If it were a cd, I would have thrown it in the trash. 

Youtube is far from quality, but here is one of my choices. It sounds best up real loud with lots of bass behind it.


----------



## Scotth3886

vipervick said:


> Well, I excel at complaining. Second only to sarcasm.
> 
> If I had a top ten, I'd gladly share. I have been searching for 40 years and will be until I die. I try recommendations and always feel disappointed. This year, I can count the movies I have seen on one hand. I have a decent setup and tons of movies and music, just never any time.
> 
> I work rotating 12-hour shifts, with a minimum one-hour drive each way. If I'm not working, I'm sleeping. What I end up doing most of the time is browsing a limited number of websites due to work internet, then trying things at home with what limited time I have.
> 
> I have some favorite songs and favorite movies, but due to content not quality. I keep waiting to hear or see this quality, but always end up disappointed. Maybe my expectations are too high? All I know is that you couldn't pay me to listen to most recommendations in this thread. They could be sung by angels, it still wouldn't make me like them.
> 
> Here's one example. I was looking for a high-def example of quality. A lot of people recommended Beck - Sea Change, so I bought it from HDtracks. If it were a cd, I would have thrown it in the trash.
> 
> Youtube is far from quality, but here is one of my choices. It sounds best up real loud with lots of bass behind it.


 
Ok, well I understand why death metal is your thing. 

Here, a couple of recommendations to sooth the soul. I'll use Tidal links not to further slow down thread loads. 

You'll feel better, I promise. 

https://tidal.com/track/77645098 

https://tidal.com/track/77826228 

And one more. Not on Tidal yet. Read the comments on youtube, especially the one by Jalal Sela 



Spoiler


----------



## Scotth3886

Another one that I discovered through Tidal, although I have the LP and never got around to listening to it. 

It's on Reference, which is generally very good. 

This one is great for evaluating soundstage attributes or lack thereof 

https://tidal.com/album/41121484


----------



## nhpm510

emcdade said:


> If only we could link to actual CD quality versions of the songs instead of garbage YouTube quality...


So, does anyone know what the YouTube quality rate is (or isn't)?

I do see that the search term for Audiophile tracks some folks show their uploads as FLAC or even 24 bit.


----------



## ROAD5

I started a playlist on Spotify
https://open.spotify.com/user/1241111409/playlist/3nIlTR4VV7lTetpfxXGNF4?si=0a4wFJDARbayUBFQzZAMDA

Maybe this link will work. 

Overall happy with Spotify quality but would like to comoare to Tidal. Have Vinyl too for my system. 

Favorite Vinyl:
Above and Beyond Acoustic II - also on Spotify but not in the playlist. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Alexander

ROAD5 said:


> I started a playlist on Spotify
> https://open.spotify.com/user/1241111409/playlist/3nIlTR4VV7lTetpfxXGNF4?si=0a4wFJDARbayUBFQzZAMDA
> 
> Maybe this link will work.
> 
> Overall happy with Spotify quality but would like to comoare to Tidal. Have Vinyl too for my system.
> 
> Favorite Vinyl:
> Above and Beyond Acoustic II - also on Spotify but not in the playlist.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Link works


----------



## 91RS

I don't know if this was asked or answered in the 7 pages of this thread, but I've seen this mentioned before and I'm curious what it means. When you say something has "brought beefy amplifiers to their knees," what exactly does this mean? How would I know if this has happened? Distortion? Overheating? Triggering a "safety mode?"


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Deafness, usually.

Michael


----------



## AnnapolisSony

I often demo my HT system with this track from guitar legend Joe Satriani. A bit old school but very solid. This thread has been great for me and has allowed me to put together a good 30+ song playlist on Spotify. I plan to follow the thread so I can keep adding suggestions. Thanks everyone!


----------



## AnnapolisSony

ROAD5 said:


> I started a playlist on Spotify
> https://open.spotify.com/user/1241111409/playlist/3nIlTR4VV7lTetpfxXGNF4?si=0a4wFJDARbayUBFQzZAMDA
> 
> Maybe this link will work.
> 
> Overall happy with Spotify quality but would like to comoare to Tidal. Have Vinyl too for my system.
> 
> Favorite Vinyl:
> Above and Beyond Acoustic II - also on Spotify but not in the playlist.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks ROAD5...I've gone through your Spotify playlist and added what I needed to mine.


----------



## turnne1

any of the classic Steely Dan CD's...Aja..Gaucho...or Donald Fagan's The Nightfly

Full of demo tracks


Warren


----------



## LastButNotLeast

3 months free streaming from Tidal:
https://www.groupon.com/deals/tidal...paign=200003&tsToken=US_AFF_0_200003_200248_0


----------



## [email protected]

Dadub - Ilya 

This the most unique and best organic sounding electronic music I've heard. Normally I avoid music videos so as to not color my perception of the music with anything other than what my imagination brings, but this strange video seems perfect for the sounds.

https://open.spotify.com/track/44LnykcxHjzsLtLY6qkbNE?si=1qZ28PR6TP-N_906_fIRSA






There's elements to the track that I listen for to hear what kind of texture and weight the system I'm testing can bring. I've heard this track on good headphones and amp combination which floored me, and I listen to a piece of gear to hear if it can hold up to that. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTi

I've made two playlists on Spotify, containing all tracks and albums mentioned in this thread. I will keep them up to date.



Tracks: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/7IUJcbiiTBJE5eAcOMihoT?si=8YBIh2oqQwWuo3UOOwJVgQ


Albums: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/33nBkLcL7St4oAFuzrSPor?si=fSuy9mYUTNWvR4ohe-TPgg


Send me a PM if there are any omissions. Some tracks and albums were not available on Spotify.


----------



## Dude111

Thank you Rob,I hope many can get usage and satisfation from them


----------



## gw6

This thread is great. Keep it up. Plus, Tidal (or whatever) is really nice to be able to check out all of these songs.

As an FYI, if you're military (active or veteran) or a student you can get a discount on the Tidal subscription. Military discount is $10 a month for HiDef.


----------



## jujuman200

Here are a few that I use......


----------



## Dude111

Holy Maird did you post alot!!!


----------



## IMWhizzle

“The Way You Make Me Feel” by Michael Jackson contains a bass pattern which is out of this world. Only the best subwoofers can play that pattern the way it was intended to hear.


----------



## AnnapolisSony

RobTi said:


> I've made two playlists on Spotify, containing all tracks and albums mentioned in this thread. I will keep them up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/7IUJcbiiTBJE5eAcOMihoT?si=8YBIh2oqQwWuo3UOOwJVgQ
> 
> 
> Albums: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/33nBkLcL7St4oAFuzrSPor?si=fSuy9mYUTNWvR4ohe-TPgg
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if there are any omissions. Some tracks and albums were not available on Spotify.


Thanks so much for your efforts RobTi. Following these playlists on Spotify.


----------



## vabluefish

I've been partial to this one lately. Pretty solid for Youtube.


----------



## Asgard1an

Give your subs a good workout with this one.


----------



## igetittera

jujuman200 said:


> Here are a few that I use......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl9cB-Bs6CA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMneyT7i8Fs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLuCgMRagm4&list=PL-ooAvMaLHdow8kNxl-_HqV8iYwMbGgV4&index=3
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSQNRZKkhVQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDCxwP3V10I
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4DDkQhGTCE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zILabWVdIMs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1eIP6DTHQs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJV2pWFyfn4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4d9-nJMRuw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52KZWbJbvPo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt7nOQ8dReo


 why an I seeing blank boxes with no links


----------



## HiFiandHT

RobTi said:


> I've made two playlists on Spotify, containing all tracks and albums mentioned in this thread. I will keep them up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/7IUJcbiiTBJE5eAcOMihoT?si=8YBIh2oqQwWuo3UOOwJVgQ
> 
> 
> Albums: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/33nBkLcL7St4oAFuzrSPor?si=fSuy9mYUTNWvR4ohe-TPgg
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if there are any omissions. Some tracks and albums were not available on Spotify.


thank you!!


----------



## fatbulkexpanse

For anyone who likes metal, here's a track that I think sounds very good: https://wayfarercolorado.bandcamp.com/track/on-horseback-they-carried-thunder-2


It has a very natural sound, with a nice soundstage. Unlike a lot of metal it's not compressed into oblivion. It's got good dynamic range. The album is on Spotify...I have no idea if it's on Tidal.


Musically it's certainly not for everyone, but in the genre (particularly black metal) quality recordings can be few and far between.


----------



## IMWhizzle

Michael Jackson’s “Thriller” 25th anniversary edition is a “hot” remaster, but wow the sound is next level!


----------



## T S

cant wait to test these out


----------



## ROAD5

RobTi said:


> I've made two playlists on Spotify, containing all tracks and albums mentioned in this thread. I will keep them up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/7IUJcbiiTBJE5eAcOMihoT?si=8YBIh2oqQwWuo3UOOwJVgQ
> 
> 
> Albums: https://open.spotify.com/user/autumn.leafs/playlist/33nBkLcL7St4oAFuzrSPor?si=fSuy9mYUTNWvR4ohe-TPgg
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if there are any omissions. Some tracks and albums were not available on Spotify.


Thanks, following. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlmtyBob

Noob question: what's a "hot" remaster?


----------



## JohnnyWilkinson

Only recently got into the high end audio scene - but Third Eye Blind - Slow Motion (2006 remastered version) on Spotify is such high quality and has such a great range.

Also, the sound on this Youtube link may not be the highest quality - but I can't wait to play it on my final system:



Spoiler


----------



## ixsis

Flim and the BBs 'Funhouse' is always a favorite for me.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

jujuman200 said:


> Here are a few that I use......
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA


 Thanks to that suggestion, if you just search YouTube for "high quality audiophiles music," you get a lot a great selections.
Michael


----------



## IMWhizzle

I’ve created a playlist on tidal for everyone who love great rhythms and basslines. Mostly it’s R&B:

https://tidal.com/playlist/60feae61-713d-497c-8dc6-ef9e5d881951

Enjoy!


----------



## boxpilot

If you really want to give your subs a run for their money, nothing bets this SACD....
Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Bass down to 15hz. 

For an incredible immersive experience try Pink Floyd The Dark Side Of The Moon SACD 5.1

WTF AVS, can’t post links with less that 5 posts? You need to fix your tracker. I’ve got way more than 5!


----------

